# New Upland Shotgun Recommendations?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I need a new shotgun. The old Citori is starting to feel heavy. I'm thinking a 28 gauge semi-auto would be the ticket.
So... which one? Franchi, Benelli? Is there something better out there?
28 gauge seems to narrow down the choices fast.
Let's hear it... help me spend my tax refund.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't look past the Weatherby SA-08. Picked one up for the wife last week and it seems to be a very well built gun. Shoot greats with no cycling issues yet. Its very light at just over 5lbs and is on a true 28 frame. I have pretty much talked myself into buying another one for myself lol.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My dad said: "Never buy a gun that's name ends in a vowel"









I just made that up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I get all giddy every time I hold the Benelli 28ga ultralight. Man that thing weighs so little!

Some time ago I looked at a Ruger Red Label 28ga that felt pretty good in the hands too. I dont know a lot about Ruger shotguns, so I cant weigh in too much on their quality. But it felt like a nice little scatter gun


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I get all giddy every time I hold the Benelli 28ga ultralight. Man that thing weighs so little!
> 
> Some time ago I looked at a Ruger Red Label 28ga that felt pretty good in the hands too. I dont know a lot about Ruger shotguns, so I cant weigh in too much on their quality. But it felt like a nice little scatter gun


The redlable is a very fine scattergun. I wouldn't trade mine for anything. True 28 frame and also just over 5lbs. Problem being they aren't being made currently but were all hoping Ruger offers them again with the re-release of the redlable.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's right! I forgot they stopped production of them for a spell. I guess if Cooky were interested, we can start hunting for ones on gunbroker for him

I wonder if the Gold Label will ever come back?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought Cooky was looking for a semi-auto????

I know a guy that has a quite few 28 gauge semi-autos. 

Personally I think the Remington 11-48 was the best 28 gauge semi-auto ever made, certainly the lightest.

.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Don't look past the Weatherby SA-08. Picked one up for the wife last week and it seems to be a very well built gun. Shoot greats with no cycling issues yet. Its very light at just over 5lbs and is on a true 28 frame. I have pretty much talked myself into buying another one for myself lol.


So they finally got the 28's out on the market? I have a 20 ga and love it. I might have to hunt down one in 28.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> So they finally got the 28's out on the market? I have a 20 ga and love it. I might have to hunt down one in 28.


You won't be disappointed. I looked at them back in october and really liked what I felt but I was looking for a 20 bore version for my wife to shoot while her a400 was out of service. Picked up the 20 gauge (mostly because of you lol) and all has gone well so I surprised her with it. Really liking it so far. Even working up some new HW13 and Hevi shot loads for ducks and geese for it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> You won't be disappointed. I looked at them back in october and really liked what I felt but I was looking for a 20 bore version for my wife to shoot while her a400 was out of service. Picked up the 20 gauge (mostly because of you lol) and all has gone well so I surprised her with it. Really liking it so far. Even working up some new HW13 and Hevi shot loads for ducks and geese for it.


I had saw them advertised a couple of years ago, but there was a delay on the release to market. Honestly I had forgotten about them since my move, I'm much more into rifles and bows now that I'm back down home than I was shotguns while out there. 
I wish they made it in synthetic, I'm way too rough on hunting guns to take wood stocks into the field much.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't buy until you a least look at the "Made In The USA" Ithaca. Their Featherweight's are like Rem 870's, a lifetime gun. Check out this sweet 28g
http://www.ithacagun.com/28gauge.html


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've shot one of those Ithaca's out at the Hill gun club, they are really nice but I prefer semi's or twin stacks. 

I already have a Remington 1100 sporting model in 28 ga. It's no slouch when it comes to killing birds or clays. Most likely I won't buy another shotgun anytime soon, I already have far too many as it is. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I've handled the Ithaca, Weatherby and a 20 gauge Franchi in the last few days. I can't find a Benelli Ultra Light to look at. I sure like the way the Franchi looks and feels. Anyone own a Franchi AL48 or Benelli UL? I'd like some first hand input. How do they handle reloads, cheap loads, heavier loads and all that.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've shot all the ones you listed but the new Weatherby. All shot well. I considered the al48 when I bought my 1100 but I came across a smoking deal on it and jumped on it. I've heard of a few folks stating that they will favor some loads over others but the guns I normally shot around at the club didn't seem to have problems. In fact most use reloads in them with no ill effects

I reload all my shells, I use a Mec size master loader. I also use Mec super sizer on the hulls before running them thru the loader. Only trouble it have had with shells cycling was some really old Winchester hulls that had been over crimped at some point (on the brass) and occasionally you will get a hull where the end crimp cracks and deforms to the point where it will affect cycling. But if you inspect your hulls well and cull accordingly before loading you can almost eliminate that problem. 

The guys I knew that had a Ponness warren and/or spollier loaders didn't have to super size their hulls, those loaders dies do a knockout job sizing.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I too own a 28ga. Red Label. I also have a set of .410 tubes for it. Most all of my upland hunting is done with it. Love the 28ga. for the larger birds & putting the .410 tubes in for decoying doves is a blast!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been watching this one. I'm afraid it's going to pass Mrs. Cooky's comfort zone soon though.

http://www.gunrunnerauctions.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1078624860


----------

